# R.O water- Remineralising needed?



## Dominic (4 Apr 2014)

Hi guys, 

So, the other week, we had a double-discount sale for the colleagues for a couple of days. This meant that I get 40% off anything i want in store, so I decided to make the most of it and buy a bunch of stuff, including "R.O". 
At work, we had two R.O units- one better, smaller one, and one rubbish bigger one. As the store is ripping out the R.O units i decided to use my old tank to store 250 litres of R.O for a couple of weeks. It is currently in my shed with a 3200lph circulation pump running inside, to prevent the water becoming stagnant, and covered with black bin bags to prevent algae growth. 

However, today, when I went to collect the water, to my horror, i saw that the smaller unit had already been ripped out. This left me with the larger, rubbish one. I decided to take the water anyway as it was better than nothing, and tested it when i got home. These are my results. 

-pH- 7.0 

-kH- 5

-gH- 6

If i'm right, correct me if i'm wrong, but the kH and gH seem ideal for keeping chocolate gourami? No remineralising will be needed right? I am going to be using pressurised co2 in this tank, so the ph should drop down to 6.0, however i may put some peat in the filter anyway. 

What do you guys think? Does this seem suitable? 

Any feedback/suggestions are welcome


----------



## EnderUK (5 Apr 2014)

Is that ppm because if it's dKH I think you need to change the diaphragm.


----------



## Dominic (5 Apr 2014)

its dKH mate, its not my R.O its r.o from work. The unit is getting thrown away in a couple of weeks though. 

I think the gH is 71ppm, thats what the TDS meter said. However my API test kit says it was 6dKH. 

I just want to know whether this needs remineralising- i'm new to this kind of stuff. I shouldnt expect major ph swings with this kH should i? and it should lower a little with peat in the filter right?


----------



## ian_m (5 Apr 2014)

Your RO water should be 0 tds and 0 dKH ( or some other low value ) sounds like the membrane needs replacing.


----------



## Sacha (5 Apr 2014)

Yeah the membrane is shot, bin the water- it might contain nasty stuff.


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Apr 2014)

Also on water parameters worth to check the shop where you will get the chocolate gouramis. Maybe these are wild caught (this is the typical) or local breed ones. Parameters could be very different.


----------

